
Ask HN: Why do no websites use pre-line and pre-wrap? - danschumann
Typical English is having 2 spaces after a period.  However, almost no sites use `pre-line` which would allow for the double spaces, but would still collapse lines, and would still line-break properly.<p>Do developers not know about white-space: pre-line?
======
mtmail
Counter argument
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2011/01/...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2011/01/space_invaders.html)

"Every modern typographer agrees on the one-space rule. It's one of the
canonical rules of the profession, in the same way that waiters know that the
salad fork goes to the left of the dinner fork and fashion designers know to
put men's shirt buttons on the right and women's on the left. Every major
style guide—including the Modern Language Association Style Manual and the
Chicago Manual of Style—prescribes a single space after a period."

